# Scottish Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I see that details of this are now on the Coastal Shipping website. If it's anything like the South West Ship Show, it should be fantastic. I hope that all you Scots will go along - and maybe north-east Englanders too. Photographs, postcards, books (new and secondhand), model kits and parts, waterline models, collectables - plus a wide range of displays. 

It's just a bit too far away for me but it should certainly be worth a visit for anyone "up north".


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Runrig said:


> I see that details of this are now on the Coastal Shipping website. If it's anything like the South West Ship Show, it should be fantastic. I hope that all you Scots will go along - and maybe north-east Englanders too. Photographs, postcards, books (new and secondhand), model kits and parts, waterline models, collectables - plus a wide range of displays.
> 
> It's just a bit too far away for me but it should certainly be worth a visit for anyone "up north".



Do you have a link for the info Runrig?
Thanks, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, Pat.

I found it here:

https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/content/14-scottish-ship-show


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Runrig said:


> Hi, Pat.
> 
> I found it here:
> 
> https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/content/14-scottish-ship-show


Thanks Runrig, it looks interesting, I may well go for a look-see.
Pat(Thumb)


----------

